

Is it hard to build a web app that makes $1000 a month? - msmithstubbs
http://www.quora.com/Is-it-hard-to-build-market-and-maintain-a-web-app-that-makes-at-least-1000-a-month

======
ColinWright
Previous discussion from 5 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2547254>

